# [solved] IP6 privacy extention not working

## Vrenn

Hello dear Gentoo experts!

I am testing ipv6 on my gentoo laptop and want to activate ipv6 privacy extention.

I tried several options:

/etc/sysctl.conf:

net.ipv6.conf.enp7s0.use_tempaddr=2

net.ipv6.conf.wlp13s0.use_tempaddr=2

net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr=2

net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr=2

Networkmanager:

Set the Privacy option in the ipv6 tab to "always use the temporary address"

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/enp7s0/use_tempaddr

gives me 2

Anyway "ip address show" tells me no new temporary addresses, just the one and only static ipv6.

Something is missing. Do I need a kernel-Option, a ipv6-privacy-driver?

PS: Router is AVM fritzbox ipv6 enabled.

----------

## Vrenn

blame on me:

1) the AVM fritzbox is ipv6 capable, but you have to enable the ipv6 option in the internet-settings...

2) my gentoo-box seems not to make private ipv6-adresses without a ipv6 connection to the router.

3) I found no special kernel-option, and there seems not to be any (except the ipv6 protocol itself)

I'll leave my fault here if somebody is as blind as me.

----------

